# Noodle 9 months old



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Noodle is beautiful!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh noodle is beautiful! Jasper is 9 months now too....they are growing up to fast  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Noodle is adorable! What a beautiful face!


----------



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

gorgeous


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Noodle really is a little beauty


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw absolutely love her colouring! Darcie is 9months now too, little loves  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you cut her face yourself? I love that look. It took me forever to get a groomer to do it right.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow,Malie is also 9 months.Where did that time go? I remember us all posting on here with our puppy questions )
XClare


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Do you cut her face yourself? I love that look. It took me forever to get a groomer to do it right.


No I don't cut her, she would look like a permanent bad hair day if I did! Not one of my skills, wish I could.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Wow,Malie is also 9 months.Where did that time go? I remember us all posting on here with our puppy questions )
> XClare


I know it's gone so quick, all the ups and downs and now coming out the other side. I've even found myself giving advice on here, never thought that would happen!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Noodle is absolutely gorgeous
Lovely face and colour

Val


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks lovely. Such a sweet face. Max is 9 months old now too. So nice that all our pups are finally seeing some nice weather. Poor little things have either been soaking wet or covered with ice balls! Max is loving the freedom to run in and out of the garden.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Noodle is beautiful! Lovely long noodley legs! Cute girl!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So many poos the same age. We should have a mass 1st birthday party!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She's so pretty. She matches the rug too!


----------

